# Short Review: X-Venture 1,000,000 CandlePower



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 5, 2009)

This thread NOT for submission in the reviews forum, but just a short review with my impressions on this light to familiarize members with it. 

I just bought the X-Venture 1,000,000 candlepower rechargeable halogen spotlight (Advertised as "up to 1,000,000 Candlepower") from Wal-Mart. I am very pleased with it, and it has one of the tightest beams I have ever seen from an Incandescent light. Most of its output is focused in a small oval shaped hotspot, and it has very little spill. It has a 6V SLA battery and a 6V H3 Halogen bulb.

It is amazing and out throws my Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable CREE XR-E by a significant amount IMO. I highly recommend the X-Venture spotlight.

It has a button on the side of the handle that must be pressed down to use the trigger, and when released locks the trigger switch ON or OFF. Once the button is pressed, the trigger just has to be pulled and released to click the light ON or OFF. Releasing the button on the side of the handle just prevents the trigger from being pulled again which would turn the light off, or if you want the light locked off for safety such as in storage.

Here are some pictures:

Front of box:







The light:






Shot of my house from over 30 yards away:





Beamshot of X-Venture turned on and shining at my house:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like it has a sweet narrow beam.Is it water proof? Do you have any thoughts on modifying it?

I have to tell you BB22-we just had thunderstorms roll through here for the last 12 hours and the graphics on the cover of that box is freaking me out!!!









LOL

Thanks for the pics!:twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 5, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Looks like it has a sweet narrow beam.Is it water proof? Do you have any thoughts on modifying it?
> 
> I have to tell you BB22-we just had thunderstorms roll through here for the last 12 hours and the graphics on the cover of that box is freaking me out!!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your nice reply ANDREAS FERRARI! :thumbsup:

LOL, the lightning bolts on the box are pretty funny. :laughing:

The instructions state that it is not water proof and should not be exposed to water or prolonged moisture. 

I don't currently have any ideas how to modify it, but maybe the bulb (which I believe is 55W or under) could be replaced with a 6V 75W or 100W H3. I don't know if the electrical wiring in the light could handle a higher wattage bulb or not. I sure am enjoying its performance for $15!


----------



## Showolf (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure can't beat that for $15 I say... :twothumbs

I like the looks of it, and from your pic it performs GREAT!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice summery Houston and I thought that taking a picture of the box was a nice touch too for those who might be at Walmart checking them out. 

The light obviously has a pretty nice reflector to hold that narrow beam. It would be neat to see how a 35W HID set-up would do in there.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Nice summery Houston and I thought that taking a picture of the box was a nice touch too for those who might be at Walmart checking them out.
> 
> The light obviously has a pretty nice reflector to hold that narrow beam. It would be neat to see how a 35W HID set-up would do in there.


 
Thank you Patriot! It was my thought too that this light could be a great host for an HID conversion due to its high quality reflector. It would probably need its 6V SLA taken out and replaced with a 12V one.

I think this light is an excellent thrower for only $15. The fact that it is a small spotlight and out throws the Dorcy 220 lumen as well as all my other LED spotlights so easily says a lot about what a good thrower it is. IMO it is on par with a 2 Million Power Series spotlight in terms of throw.




Showolf said:


> Sure can't beat that for $15 I say... :twothumbs
> 
> I like the looks of it, and from your pic it performs GREAT!


 
Thanks! It is a very good performer, and I think anyone who needs a halogen spotlight would be very satisfied with it.


----------

